# Multi-Blindfoldrecord



## Henrik (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi I was so lucky to see Mátyás solve 8 cubes blindfolded and I got at video of it its not the best quality but its ok. 
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...24843509082661
I think he seems really calm and knows what he is doing, and I can also see that on his perfect blindfold solve streak in competition. 
Enjoy


----------



## Erik (Aug 29, 2007)

tx for posting, but the link doesn't work for me...


----------



## tim (Aug 29, 2007)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3960924843509082661


----------



## Erik (Aug 29, 2007)

that one does work


----------



## hdskull (Aug 30, 2007)

just how do u do that ? wow.


----------



## hait2 (Aug 30, 2007)

i really want to try multi-bld but i only have 1 cube
i dont even use a quarter of my journey for 1cube, so if i ever get my hands on a few more cubes i'll start with 4 cubes bld at first i guess

i don't really feel like going out to buy 3 cubes and re-stickering them all (i've never seen one that comes with japanese color scheme around here..) >_<
blah

maybe i'll find a way to multi-bld with 1 cube somehow...hmm


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 30, 2007)

Multiple blind with 1 cube really seems impossible to me unless you were to:

Generate x scrambles
Generate x scrambled cubes in 3D (Java applets) or maybe 2D
Memorize them from the screen
Have someone scramble the cube, then solve it blindfolded, then wait for the other person to do the second scramble, etc.

If you go to a competition you can just ask others if they will lend you a cube for multiple blind. I don't think Mátyás actually brought 8 cubes with him


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Have someone scramble the cube, then solve it blindfolded, then wait for the other person to do the second scramble, etc.



That wouldn't work for mutliBLD! It would have to be something like this.
1. Scramble #1
2. Memorise #1
3. Solve cube
4. Scramble #2
5. Memorise #2
6. Solve cube
7. Reapply scramble #1
8. Execute #1 from memory
9. Reapply scramble #2
10. Execute #2 from memory

Which is blatantly not worth the hassle!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 30, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *AvGalen*
> 
> Have someone scramble the cube, then solve it blindfolded, then wait for the other person to do the second scramble, etc.
> That wouldn't work for mutliBLD! It would have to be something like this.


 
My solution would work because what you posted was only step 4. In step 3 the solver had already memorized the cubes that were generated in step 3.

I think you thought I posted 4 solutions, but it is only 1 that has 4 steps


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> I think you thought I posted 4 solutions, but it is only 1 that has 4 steps



Ah right, I get it now. But whatever the solution, multicube BLD with 1 cube is a hassle!


----------



## dbeyer (Aug 30, 2007)

It would be very interesting, because of the no-review factor ^_^


----------



## pjk (Aug 30, 2007)

joey said:


> That wouldn't work for mutliBLD! It would have to be something like this.
> 1. Scramble #1
> 2. Memorise #1
> 3. Solve cube
> ...



That wouldnt work because you aren't memo'ing all at once, then solving all at once. You are doing them individually.


----------



## joey (Aug 30, 2007)

pjk said:


> That wouldnt work because you aren't memo'ing all at once, then solving all at once. You are doing them individually.



Sorry, yes #3 and #6 are intended to be solved by someone else.


----------

